# Moebius Models NuGalactica Kit in 1/4105



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

For those who don't cross-pollinate to the other sub-forums here on Hobby Talk - such as the Moebius Models forum - or don't go to other online forums, Moebius Models has the *Battlestar Galactica* license for the NuSeries. They've got a 1/32 scale Mk II Viper from NuBSG slated for release in early March, and it's actually already released in Japapn due to some sort of SNAFU at the factory in Japan. 

Also, they've got a Nu_Galactica_ kit slated for a late 2010 release. The kit is going to be in 1/4105 scale and so should be right about 13.5” / 34.4cm long. That's the close to the same scale as the old Monogram/Revell TOS BSG kit (at 1/4169) and the exact same scale as the Timeslip Creations kits. You can also now Pre-Order from the SM Store! I just pre-ordered two. :thumbsup:

Y'know, lookin' at the box art they chose, I can't help but wonder - are they going to include alternate panels so you can make the ultra-damaged version we see in late Season Three and thru to the end of the Series? They've got the CGI Render for their boxart - at least what the SM Store is showing us, which I'm assuming is the official Moebius release for same - which shows the Shot Up Real Good version with blast marks all over the hull. 

That'd be extra kewel if they included some optional panels to make it the Blowed Up Real Good version from Seasons Three/Four and to make a _Columbia_ version as seen in "Razor". The aftermarket guys could possibly fill that particular void, as well, I suppose, but I'd really like to see plastic optional parts for a plastic kit. 

Plus, I'd LOVE to see someone come up with a Photo-Etch set for the starboard flight pod museum, as well as an optional decal sheet to make some of the other earlier NuBSG battlestars of the _Galactica_-type. Maybe some resin or PE shuttlecraft to docked inside of _Galactica's_ - or even a potential _Pegasus'_ kit! - flight pods, as we see during the run of the series. 

Anyhow, just thought that I'd pass that on, for those who don't go to Moebius or to other forums. I don't recall seeing any talk of it here in the SciFi Modeling forum, which sort of surprised me a bit. 

.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

I have the nuGalactica kit at 11 3/4". Smaller than the original series Galactica kit.

given an "actual" length of 1438.64 meters


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Griff - I'm working on the references for most of the hardward parts of what you mention. If I can pull it off, there'll be a PE museum and opposite side landing deck. I think this'll work out fine considering the landing bay I've got for the protector (1/4x3/8x1/2 and it's easy as pie to fold up without using a tool).

The little Vipers, Raptors, and shuttles might be a bit too small but I'll give 'em the old college try.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

That sounds awesome, Paul! While I think it's great you're looking at doing the Vipers, I wouldn't kill myself on that. They'd be TINY compared to anything else and you'd barely be able to see them unless you used a magnifying glass! The Raptors you could almost make out and the shuttles would definitely be big enough to see, tho still pretty darned small. 




Magesblood said:


> I have the nuGalactica kit at 11 3/4". Smaller than the original series Galactica kit.
> 
> given an "actual" length of 1438.64 meters


While I appreciate that you're using the length for the "real" _Galactica_ that the CGI modelers intended her to be, your math is off by several inches. Technically, the model would be 13.8" / 35.05cm at 1/4105 scale using the 1,438.64m length. 

Using the officially stated length of 1,414.27m gets us 13.56" / 34.45cm. 

I've not manually checked the math recently, but I did so back when I started keeping notes on BSG - both TOS and TNS - figuring for kits in three scales: 1/4169 (TOS kit from Monogram/Revell), 1/4105 scale (Timeslip's kit scale) and 1/2500 scale (as BadAzz Models is starting to produce kits and my favorite for Trek) - which has been ongoing since about 2005. I just checked it using the Scale Master program that you can download for free from Starship Modeler. Came up with the exact same numbers that I've got in my notes and have had in them for several years now, as previously mentioned. 

.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I have an idea I'm toying with for doing inner details like the Vipers, etc. that I'm working on for the 1:1000 Refit. It works in my head, but I'm not sure how it'll work "in real life" and may look horrid - if it works it'll make for totally awesome visuals, if not then I'll let the idea die and never mention it again


----------



## wander1107 (Aug 12, 2006)

Well I'm excited by this news; both the Galactica kit and the aftermarket one(s).

Please keep us in the loop Paul and let us know how is goes.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Maybe not Vipers for the flight deck, but it would be great to have a Colonial One parked inside. It was a great visiual in the miniseries and really showed how big the Galactica was.

.


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Uh, excuse me, I have the old Revell/Monogram TOS Galactica: it is 18 inches. I can put it up right next to the AMT/ERTL Enterprise D and they are exactly the same length. My question: while it's great to have the nuGalactica, why is this kit only 13 - 14 inches? I can understand solid resin kits being that small and smaller, for cost's sake. But injection molded?

Just my thoughts: I'd like to see the Galactica kits back up to the 18" model length.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

The NuGalactica was a smaller vessel than the TOS Galactica. Both are in the same scale, so the NuG is a smaller kit.

.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Richard Baker said:


> Maybe not Vipers for the flight deck, but it would be great to have a Colonial One parked inside. It was a great visiual in the miniseries and really showed how big the Galactica was.


That would probably work better, physical size-wise.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

If (or when) Moebius does a new TOS Galactica, I hope it is actually larger than the old, lousy plastic kit offering. Two to three feet long would be good, and allow for plenty of detail.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I do not have room for the big Seaview- a Galactica the same size would be much wider and weigh a LOT with that much detailed palstic. 18" would be a good size but if they did just match scales with teh original kit it would be so much better with proper detail and proportions.

.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Yeah, I definitely don't see a three-footer in anyone's future. Maybe a 2-footer if the Galactica kits really sell.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

charonjr said:


> Uh, excuse me, I have the old Revell/Monogram TOS Galactica: it is 18 inches. I can put it up right next to the AMT/ERTL Enterprise D and they are exactly the same length. My question: while it's great to have the nuGalactica, why is this kit only 13 - 14 inches? I can understand solid resin kits being that small and smaller, for cost's sake. But injection molded?
> 
> Just my thoughts: I'd like to see the Galactica kits back up to the 18" model length.


Now that he said it ...it brings up an interesting point...who cares if they are the same scale...the old Monogram kit is what it is.....and this new Battlestar is a 'revised' version and not like an older brother...so why worry about them matching? 18" or larger should be the length....why not?... the Erwin Allen gang are getting their HUGE models....why are the Galactica gang getting stiffed! I would have been very happy to see the MK II in 1/24 scale and paid a bit more for it.

Vipers aside......14" for the Galactica.....sorry....too small for a ship that deserves more respect. plus more details could be worked in like fighters with less fuss I bet.

Now if its a limit from the Studios ...I can understand that.


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

No, fluke, the studios don't typically dictate things like size. It probably has more to do with the fact that Moebius is hoping that these kits will appeal to casual modelers and fans of the show, who might not normally be into Moebius models, or even model building in general.

Sure, you hardcore types might love those big kits, and have the disposable income to afford them. However, a 2-3', $100+ plastic kit would have much less appeal in the market place than a 13-14", $35+ plastic kit would.

It's simple economics. Those big kits might have lots of fantastic detail, and look great as part of your personal display, but they come with a hefty price tag. Moebius is far more likely to sell more kits by keeping them smaller, and thus pricing them lower.

Besides, a 13-14" nuGalactica is WAY better than no nuGalactica!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Though a good point ....a 18" Galactica is hardly what I would consider a 'large' kit especially when its really not that much plastic....its hollow after all.

I certainly don't have liquid cash and I don't run out and buy kits like I did in the Polar Lights days.....geeesh! we were all so excited for the stuff they kept cranking out my buddy and I were hitting the LHS almost every other Friday it seemed. LOL

SO....when a kit does come out that grabs my attention I will fork over 'some' cash if its worth it....big isn't always better but its nice when its a decent size or scale.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

charonjr said:


> Uh, excuse me, I have the old Revell/Monogram TOS Galactica: it is 18 inches. I can put it up right next to the AMT/ERTL Enterprise D and they are exactly the same length. My question: while it's great to have the nuGalactica, why is this kit only 13 - 14 inches? I can understand solid resin kits being that small and smaller, for cost's sake. But injection molded?
> 
> Just my thoughts: I'd like to see the Galactica kits back up to the 18" model length.


I like having kits to-scale with each other, so have no problems with this being slightly smaller than 18". I know a lot of other folks are of a similar mindset, as well. I'd imagine that Moebius isn't aiming for the "casual" modeler who would have problem w/their kit scales being all over the place, but are actually trying for a sort of "compromise" that attracts the casual and more scale-conscious modelers, such as me and others w/that same mindset.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

fluke said:


> ....its hallow after all.


Surely not! No model kit is worth worshipping.

Well, maybe that nude Lara Croft I have...


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

That may change with Round 2's release of the Polar Lights 1/350 scale TOS _Enterprise_ kit next year. It is the grail kit that I have been waiting for for over forty years, and I may just pay tribute to the modeling gods for their gift upon it's release.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I do like the fact Moebius is trying to keep in scale with existing kits- the TOS Viper will look good next to the Viper Mk2. I do hope they do not match the original Cylon Raider but keep it in scale with the Viper kits. The NuBSG Raider is a lot smaller than the the three pilot one.

.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

The last word from Frank at Moebius Models is that they only have the license for TNS BSG, not TOS. Thus, we prolly won't be seeing anything from TOS any time soon. I'll be happy w/some accurate kits from BSG, and won't complain so long as we get them at some point before their license lapses. 

I think it'd be great if they were to get the TOS license, tho. Here's hopin'! 

.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Trek Ace said:


> That may change with Round 2's release of the Polar Lights 1/350 scale TOS _Enterprise_ kit next year. It is the grail kit that I have been waiting for for over forty years, and I may just pay tribute to the modeling gods for their gift upon it's release.


Now that is a kit to get excited about! and its ABOUT FRACKING TIME!!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

A little small but still should look okay next to the 1/3700th Pegasus kit by Fantastic Plastic.


----------



## BlackbirdCD (Oct 31, 2003)

derric1968 said:


> It probably has more to do with the fact that Moebius is hoping that these kits will appeal to casual modelers and fans of the show, who might not normally be into Moebius models, or even model building in general.


Probably



derric1968 said:


> Sure, you hardcore types might love those big kits, and have the disposable income to afford them. However, a 2-3', $100+ plastic kit would have much less appeal in the market place than a 13-14", $35+ plastic kit would.
> 
> It's simple economics. Those big kits might have lots of fantastic detail, and look great as part of your personal display, but they come with a hefty price tag. Moebius is far more likely to sell more kits by keeping them smaller, and thus pricing them lower.


That's just conjecture, you have no real idea. And as someone who does have enough disposable income, I'm disappointed that this is such a small kit. Hopefully, with enough sales, a larger one will be in the future. I bought a big Seaview but will never build it (I'm not into Irwin Allen stuff THAT much). But a bigger Galactica would've been great.



derric1968 said:


> Besides, a 13-14" nuGalactica is WAY better than no nuGalactica!


Pfft, I have a great small nuGalactica. 20-22" for this kit would've been better. No offense, this is merely my opinion. I'm certain that Moebius' kit will be fantastic for its size.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thanks Blackbird, I knew I couldn't be the only one. 

The J2 is 18" round with tons of plastic.... an 18" NUGalactica would be less than half of plastic if not more with no clear parts and a huge decal sheet.

sorry to carry on...its just a little disappointing


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Perhaps Moebius could do a reverse of the _Seaview_ kit releases. The first _Galactica_ could be the "small" 13-inch version, and later on the much larger 1/2500 or bigger kit with much more detail for the more serious modeler.


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

BlackbirdCD - no problem, I take no offense at your comments and I hope you took none at mine. Also, I have nothing but respect for your opinion. I'm well aware that there are folks like yourself and fluke who have a strong preference for the bigger kits. I happen to have a preference for the smaller kits. However, these are simply personal preferences, and when it comes to personal preferences, there are no right or wrong answers. I didn't intend to my comments to start a debate about Preference A vs. Preference B. I was merely trying to suggest that the decision to do the kit at this size could be a sensible BUSINESS decision.

Really though, it's impossible to please everyone, but is there a better solution? I think Round 2 got it right with their Polar Lights Star Trek kits. Do BOTH big AND small sizes! Moebius also did this with their Seaview kits. A great decision in my opinion. So, perhaps their nuBSG kits will sell well enough to justify a bigger version in the future. I know, it sucks to wait, but it goes both ways. Look at how long it took for me to get my 1/1000 Refit!

Oh, and I should have been more specific in my last post. What I should have said was, "Besides, a 13-14" STYRENE nuGalactica is better than no STYRENE nuGalactica!" (I don't buy resin kits)


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

A lot dependds on how the new Moebius kits sell. There is a lot that they want to do, but the bottom line is that it is a business that needs to survive with practical decisions about products. The fact they are attempting the all metal Jupiter 2 for the uber-collector shows daring and an open mind to expanding markets. 

.


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

I've seen the smaller resin nuGalactica kits from time to time and the 19" Pegasus. And I've read the fanalysis of the tosGalactica that claims she was way friggin' huge, but disagree with the conclusions. As yet, I've not seen any claim as to the size of the nuBSG and I'm not quite accepting of fanalysis estimates based on appearance where optical effects are concerned with the tosBSG or the CGI nuBSG. So I personally don't accept that a 13" model is that size only to be in scale with the 18" tos model. Also, size is not Moebius' final arbiter for sales: super sized and expensive Seaviews, Jupiter 2s, etc. demonstrate that. They are aiming for a niche market populated by model builders like all of us.

This does not mean I won't buy them or the nuBSG. I will. Smaller sizes are fine for simpler designs, like 1/1000 scale starships. The Galactica has much more physical (as opposed to painted) detail that would be accomodated better at an 18" or 24" scale, than a 7" or 13" scale. You don't want those ribs to be so thin that they snap off with the slightest force.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Griffworks said:


> The last word from Frank at Moebius Models is that they only have the license for TNS BSG, not TOS. Thus, we prolly won't be seeing anything from TOS any time soon. I'll be happy w/some accurate kits from BSG, and won't complain so long as we get them at some point before their license lapses.
> 
> I think it'd be great if they were to get the TOS license, tho. Here's hopin'!
> 
> .


Somebody tell Frank that the BSG TOS shuttle has appeared several times in the background in NuBSG, so the ol' girl is fair game!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

charonjr said:


> I've seen the smaller resin nuGalactica kits from time to time and the 19" Pegasus. And I've read the fanalysis of the tosGalactica that claims she was way friggin' huge, but disagree with the conclusions. As yet, I've not seen any claim as to the size of the nuBSG and I'm not quite accepting of fanalysis estimates based on appearance where optical effects are concerned with the tosBSG or the CGI nuBSG. So I personally don't accept that a 13" model is that size only to be in scale with the 18" tos model. Also, size is not Moebius' final arbiter for sales: super sized and expensive Seaviews, Jupiter 2s, etc. demonstrate that. They are aiming for a niche market populated by model builders like all of us.
> 
> This does not mean I won't buy them or the nuBSG. I will. Smaller sizes are fine for simpler designs, like 1/1000 scale starships. The Galactica has much more physical (as opposed to painted) detail that would be accomodated better at an 18" or 24" scale, than a 7" or 13" scale. You don't want those ribs to be so thin that they snap off with the slightest force.


Great points! :thumbsup:


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

John P said:


> Somebody tell Frank that the BSG TOS shuttle has appeared several times in the background in NuBSG, so the ol' girl is fair game!


The TOS Viper mk1, LandRam, Basestar & Cylon Raider also appeared in the Museum (mini series) with the LandRam showing up in the series (I forget which episode).

.


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

charonjr said:


> Also, size is not Moebius' final arbiter for sales: super sized and expensive Seaviews, Jupiter 2s, etc. demonstrate that. They are aiming for a niche market populated by model builders like all of us.


True, however, you are forgetting one thing. Frank from Moebius has already said, right on Moebius' very own message board, that they want the nuBSG kits to have a wider appeal to a more mainstream customer. They want these kits to be sought after by people beyond their typical niche market customer. It sounded to me like they would like to see these kits selling at retail locations beyond hobby shops. Perhaps, maybe even places like Toys "R" Us, Traget, Kmart, Walmart, and the like.

Selling a model kit at retail locations outside of hobby shops and enthusiast-oriented webstores means giving careful consideration to suggested retail price.

We also have to consider the possibility that the license for nuBSG is more expensive than the licenses for _Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea_ and _Lost in Space_. If so, it could be necessary to sell a higher volume of kits to cover the licensing fee and clear a profit. I have no idea. That is total conjecture on my part () but it could be a factor in their decision making process.

I'm not trying to be argumentative for the sake of being argumentative. I'm just trying to suggest that there may be _practical_ considerations behind Moebius' decision on nuGalactica's size.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Great points. I forgot about those statements from Moebius on the issue.



Richard Baker said:


> The TOS Viper mk1, LandRam, Basestar & Cylon Raider also appeared in the Museum (mini series) with the LandRam showing up in the series (I forget which episode).
> 
> .


The Landram shows up in at least four episodes of TNS, of which I'm aware. "Scar", "Razor" and two other episodes in which we see them operate in space. We also see at least one on the ground on New Caprica in at least one Season Three episode, as part of the spaceport background.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

John P said:


> Somebody tell Frank that the BSG TOS shuttle has appeared several times in the background in NuBSG, so the ol' girl is fair game!


Yes, but Nu Galactica's 'TOS' shuttle is different than the miniature used in the original show.

'Alliances' Galactica shuttle is based on the Nu Galactica model as is annoyingly off in the nose.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

charonjr said:


> I've seen the smaller resin nuGalactica kits from time to time and the 19" Pegasus. And I've read the fanalysis of the tosGalactica that claims she was way friggin' huge, but disagree with the conclusions. As yet, I've not seen any claim as to the size of the nuBSG and I'm not quite accepting of fanalysis estimates based on appearance where optical effects are concerned with the tosBSG or the CGI nuBSG. So I personally don't accept that a 13" model is that size only to be in scale with the 18" tos model. Also, size is not Moebius' final arbiter for sales: super sized and expensive Seaviews, Jupiter 2s, etc. demonstrate that. They are aiming for a niche market populated by model builders like all of us.
> 
> This does not mean I won't buy them or the nuBSG. I will. Smaller sizes are fine for simpler designs, like 1/1000 scale starships. The Galactica has much more physical (as opposed to painted) detail that would be accomodated better at an 18" or 24" scale, than a 7" or 13" scale. You don't want those ribs to be so thin that they snap off with the slightest force.


The length of the TOS Galactica is based on an actual statement from Glen Larson. 
Now this length has been tosses about many times, but the 6080 foot length has been the one widely accepted be the fans based on a lot of people obsessing and checking to 'verify' it.

I myself built a pretty accurate CG model of the old Galactica and a CG model of the Galactica shuttle and here is one simple fact. The shuttle won't fit into the hangar opening on anything less than the 6080 length.

As for the size of the NuGalactica, its length has been stated down to two decimal places thanks in part to the guys who worked on the CG model.

And in CG world, you can build much more accurately than that. Programs like Lightwave (The CG program used on later Trek and BSG - in fact those shows shared a lot of the same CG artists) are simply auto-cad programs on steroids. So 'real world' size and accuracy is an easy thing.

If TOS Galactica had used a CG model of the ship, rather than a physical model, it would be much easier to accept its larger size.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I always wondered how those huge Viper launch tubes would fit between the central hanger and the exterior openings on the TOS & NuG. Even angled it does not seem to work condisering between the hanger and the tube was the Viper staging area...

.


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Interesting, I hadn't heard of Moebius' intent for a broader market appeal. Such things like size and price would matter for parents and their kids.

Also hadn't heard of the Glen Larson statement of 6080' tosGalactica. I thought from decades old readings (or bad memory) that she was 4000' or a mile.

What is the nuGalactica size, then?

BTW, Lightwave is FUN (Fantastically Unbelievably Nifty)!


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

charonjr said:


> Interesting, I hadn't heard of Moebius' intent for a broader market appeal. Such things like size and price would matter for parents and their kids.
> 
> Also hadn't heard of the Glen Larson statement of 6080' tosGalactica. I thought from decades old readings (or bad memory) that she was 4000' or a mile.
> 
> ...


A 'nautical' mile to be more precise.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

At 6080 feet, a 1/2500 scale model would come in at approximately 29-3/16". Now, that would be a decent size kit and allow for some nice details at a scale that would match a lot of Trek kits. Frankly, I wouldn't care if it were Revell who comes out with a new kit, or Moebius, if Revell were to drop the TOS license. I would just like to see it happen.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

charonjr said:


> Interesting, I hadn't heard of Moebius' intent for a broader market appeal. Such things like size and price would matter for parents and their kids.
> 
> Also hadn't heard of the Glen Larson statement of 6080' tosGalactica. I thought from decades old readings (or bad memory) that she was 4000' or a mile.


I'd first read that 6,080' quote in the BSG Super-Size novel by Marvel back in 1978-ish. It's been mentioned any number of times on several web sites, as well.


> What is the nuGalactica size, then?


See post #4 of this thread.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Griffworks said:


> I'd first read that 6,080' quote in the BSG Super-Size novel by Marvel back in 1978-ish. It's been mentioned any number of times on several web sites, as well.
> 
> See post #4 of this thread.


Griff,

Magebloods 1438.64m is the more accurate length, as per Lee Stringer, who was one of the CG modelers from the show.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Right, I'm well aware of that, which is why I stated what I did to *Michael/Magesblood* about him using that particular length. That's the length I prefer to use, as well, since it was intended to be that length by those who built the model. However, most fans don't go with non-canon lengths and I'm pretty sure that it's been stated on the Moebius forum that they're using the canon length. 

Regardless, it doesn't change the fact that Michaels math was still off by almost two inches, as the difference of ~80' between the intended length by the CGI modelers and the official length for the "real" _Big G_ is right about a quarter of an inch, IIRC. That's imperceptible to most modelers while two inches would be immediatley obvious. 

Not picking on Michael or anything. Just sayin' is all. This is one of those things I'm passionate enough about to have done the math - multiple times - so have a good idea of what I'm talkin' 'bout on this subject. All of my BSG notes for TNS have been run by Lee Stringer directly for confirmation and the bulk of my info for TNS comes directly from his comments in forums and email.

Anyhow, no offense meant nor taken. 

.


----------

